# Entry Level Single Dose Electric Grinder Recommendations



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm currently using a Hario hand grinder and while it does the job I'd like to upgrade to an electric grinder.

Looking for one where I can do a single dose at a time as I like to alternate between beans and don't like the idea of keeping them in a hopper.

I'm currently using an aeropress and v60 however I am looking to purchase my first espresso machine shortly. Either Gaggia Classic or Sage Duo Temp Pro depending what I can find around.

My budget for the grinder is around £200.

Many thanks.

Tom


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I might sell my Baratza Preciso that is capable of brewed and espresso. Would need to have a think but this would be within budget. It's a great grinder, just not sure if I want to part with it. Will let you know if interested.


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah let me know if you do and I'll do some research and check out the reviews.

Are there any others you can recommend?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

supertom44 said:


> Yeah let me know if you do and I'll do some research and check out the reviews.
> 
> Are there any others you can recommend?


There aren't many in that price range that can comfortably do espresso and brewed.

I know @Rhys uses his Mazzer Super Jolly for both, might be able to pick one of those up under £200 but they are huge.

The Preciso has quite a small profile and the micro adjustments are great for espresso.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You could look at a used Mazzer Super Jolly (again its on the big size) or a used Mignon for a smaller footprint.


----------



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations, are the sage smarts any good, they seem reasonable priced.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

supertom44 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations, are the sage smarts any good, they seem reasonable priced.


Debateable , opinion seems divided .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> There aren't many in that price range that can comfortably do espresso and brewed.
> 
> I know @Rhys uses his Mazzer Super Jolly for both, might be able to pick one of those up under £200 but they are huge.
> 
> The Preciso has quite a small profile and the micro adjustments are great for espresso.


It's a Mazzer Major.... but they still can be had for under that budget if you are lucky


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

I have the duo temp pro and a eureka mignon, excellent combo


----------

